# Vitamins and Diet



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Girls just about to embark on my 2nd attempt of IVF and have am taking more supplements - pregnacare, omega-3, wheatgrass tablets (yack), starflower oil, co-enzyme Q10 - can anyone tell me when i should stop taking these when the time comes for EC and/or ET (know i can continue with pregnacare for folic acid) - is this vitamin overdose  

Also hearing lots of good things about brazil nuts and pineapple (juice or fruit ?)

Any opinions on omitting dairy ? I have an intolerance to it so normally use soya or rice milk.

thanks


----------

